# Pflanzenrätsel Wiese und Acker



## Kuni99 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

die meisten der folgenden Arten stammen von Wiese oder Acker, es sind aber auch einige Saumarten dabei und eine Wasserpflanze. Manche sind auch für den Garten interessant.


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Wiese und Acker*

Hallo,

hier sind die restlichen fünf. Auflösung folgt Ende kommender Woche.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Bärbel (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Wiese und Acker*

1. Kartäuer-__ Nelke
2. __ Wiesen-Flockenblume
3. Skabiose oder Witwenblume
4. Acker-Kratzdistel
5. Gewöhnliches Leinkraut
6. ?
7. ?
8. ?
9. __ Kornblume
10. ?
11. ? ein __ Storchschnabel?
12. wilde Malve
13. __ Mädesüß - die Uferpflanze
14. würd mich brennend interessieren, wächst bei mir im Staudenbeet, eine __ Königskerzen-Art?
15. ein Ginster, Färber- oder Deutscher?
16. ?
17. Kronwicke
18. Natternkopf
19. ?
20. ?

1. ?
2. Braunelle??
3. Wald-Erdbeere
4. __ Fingerkraut
5. __ Springkraut 


Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## Hexe_Mol (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Wiese und Acker*





> 14. würd mich brennend interessieren, wächst bei mir im Staudenbeet, eine __ Königskerzen-Art?




weidenröschen


----------



## Bärbel (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Wiese und Acker*

Du hast recht, Anja, jetzt erkenne ich es auch... das ist es aber nicht, was bei mir wächst. Falls es heute mal aufhört zu regnen, mach ich mal ein Foto von der unbekannten Schönen.


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Wiese und Acker*

Hi

 1 Dianthus deltoides   Heidenelke
 2 Centaurea jacea   Flockenblume
 3 Scabiosa columbaria (Taubenskabiose) o. Knautia arvensis (Witwenblume) ??
 4 Cirsium sp,   Kratzdistel
 5 Linaria vulgaris   Frauenflachs, Leinkraut
 6 Teucrium scorodonia   __ Salbei __ Gamander
 7 Sambucus racemosa   Traubenholunder
 8 ?
 9 Centaurea cyanea   __ Kornblume
10 ?
11 Saxifraga ?
12 Malva gelecta  Wegmalve
13 Filipendula ulmaria   __ Mädesüß
14 Chamaenerion angustifolium Schmalblättriges Weidenröschen
15 Genista ? Ginster
16 Plantago coronopus   Krähenfuß-Wegerich
17 Coronilla varia   Kronwicke
18 Lappula myosotis ? Klettenkraut
19 Melittis melissophyllum  Immenblatt?
20 Astragalus glyciphyllus Bärenschote

21 Apium nodiflorum  Knotenblütiger Sellerie
22 Prunella vulgaris Braunelle
23 Sibbaldia procumbens ? Gelbling?
24 Potentilla sp. __ Fingerkraut
25 Impatiens noli-tangere  Großes __ Springkraut

Puuuh , das habe ich mir nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln können. Aber hat Spaß gemacht! Danke für das tolle Quiz.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel Wiese und Acker*

Hallo,

hier kommt die Auflösung:

1. Rauhe __ Nelke (_Dianthis armeria_) (_D. carthusianorum_ hat dichte Blütenstände und dunkle Kelchblätter, _D. deltoides_ hat ein weißes Mal auf den Blütenblättern und nur wenige Blüten pro Blütenstand)
2. Wiesenflockenblume (_Centaurea jacea_)
3. Ackerwitwenblume (_Knautia arvensis_) (Skabiosen haben fünf Blütenblätter)
4. Sumpfkratzdistel (_Cirsium palustre_)
5. Gemeines Leinkraut (_Linaria vulgaris_)
6. Salbeigamander (_Teucrium scorodonia_)
7. Roter __ Holunder (_Sambucus racemosa_)
8. Ackerlöwenmäulchen (_Misopates orontium_)
9. __ Kornblume (_Centaurea cyanus_)
10. Ackerknäuel (_Scleranthus annuus_)
11. Ackerfrauenmantel (_Aphanes arvensis_)
12. Moschusmalve (_Malva moschata_) (ohne Blätter nicht von _M. alcea_ zu unterscheiden)
13. Echtes __ Mädesüß (_Filipendula ulmaria_)
14. Schmalblättriges Weidenröschen (_Epilobium angustifolium_) (_Chamerion_ ist nicht mehr gültig)
15. Färberginster (_Genista tinctoria_)
16. Krähenfußwegerich (_Plantago coronopus_)
17. Bunte Kronwicke (_Securigera varia_) (früher _Coronilla varia_)
18. Ackerkrummhals (_Anchusa arvensis_) (Bei _Echium_ hängen Staubgefäße und Narbe aus der Blüte heraus, bei _Lappula_ überragen die Kelch- die Kronblätter)
19. Kleiner Hohlzahn (_Galeopsis bifida_)
20. Bärenschote (_Astragalus glycyphyllos_)
21. Knotenblütiger Sellerie (_Apium nodiflorum_) (in einer Salzquelle)
22. Gemeine Braunelle (_Prunella vulgaris_)
23. Erdbeerfingerkraut (_Potentilla sterilis_) (Mittlere Blattfieder im vordersten Drittel am breitesten, bei _Fragaria_ ist die breiteste Stelle in der Mitte)
24. Kriechendes __ Fingerkraut (_Potentilla reptans_)
25. Großes __ Springkraut (_Impatiens noli-tangere_)

Sehr schön! Wie erwartet waren die Ackerkräuter am wenigsten bekannt, dabei gibt es noch viel seltenere Arten. Beim nächsten Mal stelle ich einige Arten aus Sandtrockenrasen vor.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

